# Garden inspiration



## Gavin MacNabb (7 mo ago)

how do I post photos


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, good to have you here. To post photos, just go to the bar below the box you type in and click on the one that says insert image. Click where it says drop image and find it on your computer. Double click on your picture and it will go into the post.


----------

